# Vollbild auf tv-out



## ernii (4. Februar 2002)

Hi
ich bin nun endlich auch mal in den besitz eines Fernsehers gekommen, und da ist mir aufgefallen das ich doch nun den schönen tv-out meines Labtops nutzen könnten... nun ja angeschlossen ist der Fernseher erstmal wie ein ganz normaler 2. Bildschirm (nur größer und mit schlechter Auflösung) ...
Also ist er doch für nichts besser geeignet als für das Abspielen von DVDs oder Visualisierungen von Winamp ... nur wenn ich bei einem Programm auf Vollbild schalte, legt sich das Bild immerwieder sofort auf den Labtop Monitor... *grummel* wie stelle ich ein das der Vollbildmodus am anderen Bildschirm ablaufen soll...
Meine Graka ist eine Ati Mobility Radeon...

Also da hier bestimmt einige mit mehreren Monitoren rumspielen könnt ihr mir sicher weiterhelfen...

cu
ernii


----------



## Eyewitness (5. Februar 2002)

Das Problem liegt grundsätzlich bei den Fernsehern. Im Normalfall kannst Du kein Vollbild auf dem Fernseher haben, Du wirst immer einen Rand um das Bild herum sehen. Jetzt kommt es natürlich auf die Grafikkarte an. Für Dein Modell weiß ich es leider nicht, aber es gibt z.B. für GeForce Karten ein Tool, mit dem man die Frequenz des Fernsehers senken kann und somit ein Vollbild erreicht. Leider habe ich die Url nicht mehr, weil meine Asus Karte das nicht unterstützt, sonst hätte ich mal geschaut, ob es das auch für Ati Karten gibt.


----------



## ernii (5. Februar 2002)

hmm also über einen schwarzen Rand wie ich ihn schon auf Screenshots gesehen hab würde ich mich ja auch garnicht beschweren....
Das Problem ist einfach das ich WindowsMediaPlayer starte, ihn auf den Fernseher ziehe, und dann auf Vollbildmodus klicke und schwubs ist das Bild wieder bei mir auf dem Labtop...
Das ganze passiert genauso wenn ich probiere auf einem Bildschirm den ich angeschlossen hab Vollbildmodus zubenutzen (der hat ebenfalls 1024er Auflösung)...
Also ich rede nicht von einem kleinen schwarzen Rand sondern das es generell nicht funktioniert ein großes Bild zu bekommen....
Ich hoffe jetzt ist klar geworden wo mein Prob liegt.

cu
ernii


----------



## Eyewitness (5. Februar 2002)

Sag bloß, Du läßt die Auflösung unverändert bei 1024x768? Du mußt natürlich die Auflösung runtersetzen auf 800x600. Das ist das absolute Maximum, was ein Fernseher kann. Wenn Du die Auflösung bei 1024x768 läßt, siehst Du auf dem Fernseher immer nur einen Teil des Bildes.


----------



## ernii (5. Februar 2002)

Nein ich habe die Auflösung auf 1024*768 gestellt als ich einen Monitor angeschlossen hab. Die Auflösung für den Fernseher beträgt natürlich nur 800*600 (aber gibt der tv-out nicht eh nur PAL (768*576) bzw. NTSC (720*480) aus?). 
Und würde ich nur Teile des Bildes sehen würde ich mich doch auch nicht über ein zukleines Bild beschweren.


----------

